# Huasteca Creekin' with The Rapid Fire PART II



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Aaron's latest TR from Veracruz. The Rapid Fire is killing it down there. 
http://cksblog.com/2011/03/imagine-eco-sup-rapidfire-in-veracruz-mexico-with-aaron-koch/


----------

